# Can cherry shrimp and GBR live together



## calfishguy (Apr 5, 2012)

I was wonding as stated above if German blue rams and cherry shrimp can live together in a 20-30 gallon aquarium with neon tetras. 

Thanks


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

calfishguy said:


> I was wonding as stated above if German blue rams and cherry shrimp can live together in a 20-30 gallon aquarium with neon tetras.
> 
> Thanks



I've tried that, and have lost some (adults). The tiny babies that I've put in, I still find sometimes during water changes. The adult was a not so bright RCS that was used to being in a tank with no predators, and she was hanging out on a leaf like she owned the place :lol: Poor thing did get eaten. I have tons of java moss, and I've caught babies at times while doing water changes, so they are doing fine hiding in the moss. They get sucked up, and I put them back in, and they quickly dive right to the java moss again.

I never see them however, in the tank otherwise. I'm sure if I did they'd get eaten, so you can keep them as food if you want to do that. But if you're spending a bit of money on them, I wouldn't do it. If you do, make sure they have lots of plants and moss to hide in.

Gwen


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

I keep some cherry shrimp with cardinal tetra's but I think the German blue rams would eat more baby shrimplet's than I care to lose.
Maybe if you had a large colony of shrimp to begin with, and lot's of cover,then enough would survive that occasional eaten shrimp would not be too much of an issue.
German blue rams I have kept, did bettter at warmer temps than neon's you mention as tank mates care for.
I might consider rummy nose tetra's or cardinal tetra's rather than neons for tankmates for the ram's.


----------



## calfishguy (Apr 5, 2012)

1077 said:


> I keep some cherry shrimp with cardinal tetra's but I think the German blue rams would eat more baby shrimplet's than I care to lose.
> Maybe if you had a large colony of shrimp to begin with, and lot's of cover,then enough would survive that occasional eaten shrimp would not be too much of an issue.
> German blue rams I have kept, did bettter at warmer temps than neon's you mention as tank mates care for.
> I might consider rummy nose tetra's or cardinal tetra's rather than neons for tankmates for the ram's.


I thought that they would both be fine at 80. I already have neons so that's that. As for the shrimp they will all be adults I'm breeding some as we speak. Has anyone else kept chery shrimp and gbr together.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

calfishguy said:


> I thought that they would both be fine at 80. I already have neons so that's that. As for the shrimp they will all be adults I'm breeding some as we speak. Has anyone else kept chery shrimp and gbr together.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Neons will do bettter ,longer,at cooler temps and rams will eat shrimp whenever they like ,along with nearly all other fishes. Shrimp is favorite food of may fishes, especially those minature earth eater's such as the rams who scour the substrate in search of such morsel's.(Mikrogeophagus means small earth eater).


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

1077 said:


> Neons will do bettter ,longer,at cooler temps and rams will eat shrimp whenever they like ,along with nearly all other fishes. Shrimp is favorite food of may fishes, especially those minature earth eater's such as the rams who scour the substrate in search of such morsel's.(Mikrogeophagus means small earth eater).


Totally agree. Rams also prefer warmer temps than 80, but with the Neons you can't really raise the temperature. You'll have to just try it, but if you don't have a seperate tank of RCS you are breeding, you may lose all your shrimp. 80 degrees is not a good temp (too high) for RCS to breed, so they will likely not breed for you in the tank with the fish, IMO.

See how it goes. Best of luck.


----------

